# Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag



## sascha (14 Dezember 2009)

> Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag
> 
> Die Betreiber der umstrittenen Seite outlets.de dürfen bei zahlungsunwilligen "Kunden" keinen negativen Schufa-Eintrag veranlassen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Halle festgestellt.



Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

